# 3ds animation einbinden



## spong3bob (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo!
Bin noch relativ neu im java3D business 
jetzt drängt sich mir die frage auf, ob es möglich ist ein modell aus 3ds max mit animation in java einzubinden, so dass die animtion auch irgendwie abgespielt werden kann...

1. Ist es möglich
2. Wie muss die animtion im 3ds erstellt werden (bones,...)
3. Wie kann ich die animationen in java verwenden


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2007)

Jo auf die Frage such ich auch schon ewig eine Antwort wär net wenn endlich jemand antworten würde.
mfg Flo


----------



## dergrüne (2. Jan 2008)

Das würde mich aktuell auch seh interessieren.

Hat schon jemand was rausgefunden?

Benutze den Starfire 3ds Loader für Java, lade aber halt nur statische Objekte.

mfg


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jan 2008)

Das gleiche hab ich mich bei Blender/Milkshape-Models in Kombination mit JME gefragt... Hinbekommen hab ich's nie wirklich ..

- Alex


----------

